# Any Case/Ingersoll members out there?



## arcaseing (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello, I just wanted to start this thread to see if there are any Case/Ingersoll members of this forum that still monitor it and correspond on it? SO is anybody out there? thanks, Arcaseing.


----------



## kash (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi I just became a member of the forum.I have a newly aquired Case 442 . Im presently restoring it and have it almost complete just have to finish painting the grill and mounting a Case chrome eagle for show its good to know there is another man out there that owns one of the best tractors ever made.
John


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

ONe of my neighbors has a 1953 Case DC-3 that is all original, even the tires,and he wants $2500 for it


----------



## Anthony Birch (Jun 14, 2008)

*Ingersoll owner's manual wanted*

Hi, I'm Tony. Recently acquired an Ingersoll 4120 with an Oman Performer 20XSL engine. Trying to find an owner's manual that would help me do basic maintenance such as oil changes, etc. Is there such a thing and where can I get one? Thank you.


----------



## arcaseing (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Tony, Congratulations on you Ingersoll purchase. Have you tried the Ingersoll web site? I think that you can download a manual for your tractor and probably any attachments that you have. There are groups on the web that are dedicated to the Onan engines and you could probably download a manual for your engine at one of these sites. If you will email at "[email protected]" I can give you some more info that should assist you. Thanks, Arcaseing.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a Case/ingersoll YT114 with the B&S 14 HP straight twin. THis tractor is very cool, and it runs like a hero. I do need a solenoid though. lol


----------



## Anthony Birch (Jun 14, 2008)

*Reply to Arcaseing*

Hi Arcaseing,

Thanks for the reply. I have tried the Ingersoll web site without any luck, but perhaps I didn't know what I was doing. I did download a manual for the mower deck, but that was all. I haven't found an Onan engine site, but will look some more. I will contact the e-mail address you provided.

Thanks again,
Tony


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all Welcome to The Tractor Forum.

Second you can check this website for your Onan engine manual. Don Hillman 

I found one for my CCKA 16.5 hp engine that is on my Gravely 817 there and was able to download it for free. Good luck and let us know how you are coming along with your tractor.

Andy


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Well I just checked that website and now it says Onan won't allow you to download manuals for free and that you need to buy them. Sorry for the confusion. He has a good reputation for parts availability and knowledge of Onan engines so he may still be a good source.

Andy


----------



## Anthony Birch (Jun 14, 2008)

*Thanks for wwelcome and info.*

Hi Don and Andy,

Thanks for the welcome to this forum. I'm enjoying reading the information in it.

I will pursue your leads regarding my Ingersoll/Onan.

regards,
Tony


----------



## bellnygreen (Aug 4, 2007)

Guys
You can get Onan info from Yahoo Groups. Also sites for Kohler,
Case etc. Some excellent sites with some very knowledgeable
folks participating. Try searching for Yahoo Onan Engine Club.
Bellnygreen
69 or 70 444
77 446


----------



## Anthony Birch (Jun 14, 2008)

*Thanks for wwelcome and info.*

bellnygreen, thanks so much for the information, I'll give it a try.

Tony


----------



## Vectoruzi (Jan 7, 2009)

*Case/Ingersoll Information Sources*

Hi Tony,

You can find the Yahoo Case/Ingersoll group here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/casegardentractors

The Yahoo Case/Ingersoll Classifieds group is here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/coltcaseingersollclassifieds

Ther Yahoo Onan Engine group is here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Onan_Engine_Club

The URL to the Ingersoll Tractor site is: www.ingersolltractors.com. 

Also, I have a very extensive Onan manual in PDF form that covers Onan engines from 16hp to 24hp. I also have the manual for mower decks in PDF format as well. If you have a highspeed internet connection I can email the engine manual to you. It is too large for dialup (3+MB file size). The deck manual is about 1+MB.

I purchased my first Ingersoll 4020 in August 2008 and I've learned a ton on information on these sites. Be sure to join the groupt and read the FAQ's and the files section.

Enjoy! 
Allen


----------



## Anthony Birch (Jun 14, 2008)

*Ingersol Manual*

Allen,

Thank you greatly for the links you provided.

I'll hold off on the Onan manual at present. I do have the deck manual.

The Ingersoll is quite a tractor. It's a shame the dealer that sold it new will not do any service anymore!

Thanks again.

Tony


----------



## Protrucker (Sep 12, 2009)

I've got two Case 444's.
It looks like this forum is all but dead. Not much activity here!


----------

